# التحويل من الاحداثيلت من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل بدون ليسب اوبرامج



## e_ m (27 أكتوبر 2011)

من غير ليسب او برنامج من الاوتوكاد مباشرة اتبع هذه الخطوات 
1-tools
2- data extraction
3- ستظهر لك شاشه اذا لم تكن تحفظ الرسمه تطلب منك حفظها 
ام اذا كانت الصفحة محفوظه فسوف تظهر لك رساله تختار next
4- يطلب منك حفظ ملف بامتداد dxe 
نقوم بحفظها 
5- تظهر صفحة بعنوان define data source نختار منها select objcts in thecurrent drawingونضغط على الغلامة امام هذا الاختيار فينتقل الموشر الى رسمة الاوتوكاد فنختار النقاط ثم enter
6- ثم next
7- ثم next
8- ثم نختار geometry ونلغى جميع الخيارات الاخرى 
9- ثم next:84:10 ثم next
11-اذا اردت وضع جدول بالاحداثيات على هيئة جدول فى الاوتوكاد فتختار insert data extraction table 
واذا اردت تحويله الى الاكسيل تختار output data to external file وتستطيع ان تحفظ المكان من العلامة التى امام الاختيار

الشرح مع المرفقات 
مع الشكر للمهندس محمد حماد الذى ساعدنى فى معرفة هذه الطريقة


----------



## e_ m (27 أكتوبر 2011)

تحويل الاحداثيات بهذه الطريقة من اصدار 2008 فصاعدا ولايتوفر فى الاصدارات السابقة ل2008


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عزت محروس (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا لكم*


----------



## كبل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

والله اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك وشكررررا​


----------



## هانى عامر (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## e_ m (28 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الملف المرفق به زيادات وتعديلات وشرح التحويل من نص الى اعمدة فى الاكسل بالصور و
هو ملف وورد مضغوط 
اسال الله لى ولكم التوفيق والسداد واسال الله ان يتقبل منى هذا العمل خالصا له

:31: اسالكم الدعاء لأمى بالرحمة والمغفرة


----------



## بوقعيقيص (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا بارك الله فيك جزاك الله الخير دائما وزادك علما


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خير الدنيا والاخرة ورحم ابويك


----------



## السيدنصير (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم ... وشكرا لكم*​


----------



## محمد الجفري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## أبو ماجد (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hobaaa_loveee (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=292561#ixzz1cN4fiiKG


*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا جدا بارك الله فيك جزاك الله الخير دائما وزادك علما *​


ريحتنا من عذاب نقل النقط انت رائع


----------



## ايمن محمد السيد من (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اسال الله العظيم ان يبارك لك والله ارحتنا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (31 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## e_ m (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فى علمكم جميعا وشكرا على الردود


----------



## e_ m (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود
:84::84:


----------



## رعد اسحق (2 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مثنى جاسم (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك :75:
​


----------



## طريق الهندسة (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي العزيز مشكور كتيررررررررررر
جزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## rafea1978 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kamelkandeel (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ربيع جمعه (17 نوفمبر 2011)

عفواً يا أخي الكريم الأمر غير موجود في إصدار 2011 ...؟


----------



## e_ m (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر للجميع على الردود
وجزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم 
وبالنسبة للاخ الفاضل ربيع جمعة بارك الله فيه 
الامر موجود فى قائمة tools فى 2011
اما اذا كانت قائمة tools عير ظاهرة فكيف نظهرها 

هناك سهم فى شريط العنوان نضغط عليه ونختارSHOW MENU BAR
تظهر لنا القوائم العادية وكاننا فى اوتوكاد 2007 او اى اصدار اخر وهذه الطريقة نفسها للاوتوكاد 2010 
اما اوتوكاد 2009 فلايوجد سهم تضغط كليك يمين على شريط العنوان فتختار ايضا show menu bar
واذا اردت ان تخفيها اى القوائم تتبع نفس الخطوات الا انك تختار hide menu bar

وجزاكم الله خيرا على الردود 
واسال الله العظيم ان يغفر لى ذنبى 
وان يرزقنى صلاة فى المسجد الاقصى قبل الممات
 واسالكم صلاة على الحبيب الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moazm2006 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات يا مهندس محمد الطيب و انتظار المزيد


----------



## youssryali (18 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## e_ m (19 نوفمبر 2011)

moazm2006 قال:


> جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات يا مهندس محمد الطيب و انتظار المزيد


 


وجزاك مثله وانا اعتز بكونى المساح محمد الطيب ولاتنسانى فى صالح دعائك 
:7:


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً*
*وبارك الله فيك وبعلمك*


----------



## المساح10 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## e_ m (22 نوفمبر 2011)

وجزاكم الف خيرا جميعا على الردود


----------



## م.سامي الوكاع (23 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر لا الك اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م.عادل ابوالبراء (26 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك يا اخ محمد الطيب.


----------



## محمد أحمد المحمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يجزاك الخير


----------



## مهندس الفلوجة (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر الله جهودك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Al Mohager (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (29 ديسمبر 2011)

انت اكثر من رائع


----------



## gps_eng2012 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## falehffb (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كم انت رائع


----------



## mohamedazab (1 يناير 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## hany_meselhey (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن هل هناك طريقة بالأتوكاد فقط بدون ليسب لترقيم هذه النقاط​


----------



## e_ m (2 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خير على الردود الجميلة
وبارك الله فى اعماركم وزادكم الله علما 
يمكن ان تستخدم هذه الطريقة فى برامج الخرائط الكنتورية كالسرفر واللاند والليسكاد لتوضيح معالم الارض الطبيعية التى لاتحتاج الى ترقيم 
وقد تستخدم هذه الطريقة فى حساب الكميات ايضا على البرامج المذكورة سابقا 
ام اذا اردت ان تستخدم هذه الطريقة فى عملية التوقيع بانزال البيانات الى التوتال استيشن فهى صعبة ولا اعلم طريقة (على حسب علمى )ترقم بدون ليسب على الاوتوكاد 
وبفضل الله متوفر ليسبات كثيره للتحويل من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل وعمل جداول سواء فى الاوتوكاد -اللوحة- او على جدول اكسل على سبيل المثال i ,poicor,poa وغيرهم من الليسبات وتقوم هذه الليسبات بالترقيم وبذلك نستطيع معرفة مكان هذه النقاط عن طريقة الترقيم وتصديرهم للتوتال استيشن 
وللتوقيع نحتاج احداثيين فقط ال x,y 
والشكر للاخ هانى مصيلحى جزاه الله خير
لااعلم طريقة ترقيم من داخل الاوتوكاد 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## molathm elqudah (2 يناير 2012)

_جــــــــزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## مهندس رواوص (6 يناير 2012)

شكرااااا


----------



## عباس ربيع (7 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ... وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## EMIT (8 يناير 2012)

جازاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## asm_surveyor (9 يناير 2012)

[font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/font]
[font=&quot]الف شكرا ,اتمني ان تكون مواضيعك ممتازه ديما[/font]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[font=&quot]سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم[/font]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[font=&quot]مشــكورمشــكور مشــكورمشــكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكورمشكور[/font]
[font=&quot]مشكور[/font]​


----------



## محمد حسين فهمى (9 يناير 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## اشرف محروس (10 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mo7amed_civil2011 (13 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد ألمهندس (30 يناير 2012)

*ممنون أخوية ألعزيز وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## حماده النجم (30 يناير 2012)

http://janeen.allahmountada.com/


----------



## باسم مرزوق (30 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى صالح الاعمال*​


----------



## ENG.Ghassan1972 (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ALI MOAWAD ALI (31 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم *
*شكرا فقد جربت هذه الطريق وكانت ناجحه تماما *
*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## mostafazoui (31 يناير 2012)

​*جزاك الله كل خير وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## abu saber2 (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## خضر سالم (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 فبراير 2012)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## ازاد عمر (14 فبراير 2012)

اللة يطول عمرك ويزداد لك علمانافعا


----------



## metkal (15 فبراير 2012)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (21 فبراير 2012)

*مششششششششكككككككككوووووووووورررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## الزروق احمد (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## أبوتقي (21 فبراير 2012)

لك جزيل الشكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ihab Zahwi (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## على محمد مفتاح (22 فبراير 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (27 فبراير 2012)

ألشكر لله ولك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله عبداللطيف (29 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moatef (1 مارس 2012)

الله يبارك فيكى فعلا معلومات مفيدة جدااااا


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (5 مارس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## kazali016 (8 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الروضه (10 مارس 2012)

الله يفتح عليكم ويزيدكم من العلم والنور


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (11 مارس 2012)

موجوده بالفعل فى قائمة tools ومنها Atrribute Extracionومنهاcreate table ثم next select object وباقى الخطوات مثل الاصدارات الحديثة


----------



## رامق (11 مارس 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## رامق (11 مارس 2012)

رحم الله والدك


----------



## salem_55 (11 مارس 2012)

مشكور جدا أخى العزيز لمجهودك ووقتك


----------



## e_ m (31 مايو 2012)

ابوضيف عبدالعلى قال:


> موجوده بالفعل فى قائمة tools ومنها Atrribute Extracionومنهاcreate table ثم next select object وباقى الخطوات مثل الاصدارات الحديثة



جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فى عمرك


----------



## احمد محمدعبدالرازق (1 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (1 يونيو 2012)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور​*


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (14 يونيو 2012)

الله يرحمها ويغفرلها وجميع المسلمين : طريقه جديده شكرا


----------



## حارث البدراني (14 يونيو 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## buraida (12 يوليو 2012)

مشكور يا باشمهندس


----------



## المهندسra (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل*


----------



## عزمي حماد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## مختار مطر (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ألف شكر أخى الفاضل ، صادق الدعوات لكم بالتوفيق .


----------



## م.حسين الغزي (3 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك والله يوفقك دنيا واخرة


----------



## الحاج احمد امام (16 فبراير 2013)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك*​*


----------



## دمياطي1 (9 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على نشر العلم وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## كمال المجالي (17 أبريل 2013)

معلومه رائعه بروعه صاحب الخلق الطيب الذي افادنا كثيراً بهذه المعلومه.كل الشكر الجزيل والمزيد من هذه الروائع


----------



## hossamyousef2012 (20 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور والله يوفقك


----------



## hossamyousef2012 (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 يونيو 2013)

سؤالي هل يوجد طريقة لنقل الجداول مثل جداول الماكينات من الاوتوكاد الى الاكسل وشكرا لك اخي الحبيب


----------



## عزمي حماد (12 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
و






بارك الله فيك​


----------



## nizar zd (7 فبراير 2014)

thank you


----------



## م/ محمود الشريف (12 أبريل 2015)

مشكوور


----------



## shadoul (6 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير ​


----------



## يـــارب (13 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله حيرا أخى العزيز


----------



## يـــارب (13 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى العزيز


----------



## الطاهر الزين (27 يونيو 2015)

رائع شكرا


----------



## محمد ركين (10 يوليو 2015)

مششششششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررررر​


----------



## مكي الهجرسي (13 يوليو 2015)

اخي العزيز: 
اعتقد ان الطريقة طويلة ومعقدة وبها الكثير من الاوامر ....يمكن نقل احداثيات النقاط الي الاكسل بالمرور عليها بواسطة polyline ثم من الليست list ... يمكن حفط الاحداثيات علي صفحة نوتباد وفتحها بالاكسل مباشرة


----------



## cheeva (16 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤمن .المــــــلا (8 نوفمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الاعزاء على ما تقدموه من نفع لاخوانكم


----------



## galal70 (9 نوفمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصرالدين العوض احم (10 يناير 2018)

مشكوووور باشمهندس 
ممكن توضح لينا طريقة تحويل الاحداثيات من الاكسل الي الاتوكاد


----------

